# Ronal 17-18" wheel sale, March



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Info at








http://www.ronalusa.com


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Ronal 17-18" wheel sale, March ([email protected])*

Gary,
My R41s arrived last Friday. 

-Flawless first rate packaging job
-Arrived cleaner than clean with tires dressed
-very nice premium valve stems and caps

Great Job, Thanks


----------

